# Is there any after market cooler for PowerColor Radeon HD5770 ??



## giprabu (Jun 11, 2012)

My graphics card fan has almost worn out and it doesn't spin at times (one of the blade got bend when a wire got stuck in it when the fan was spinning).. so the temperature goes upto 90 degrees now.. 
..
Is there any after market cooler available for it ?? 
Or is there any way i can fix it ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2012)

can you post apic of the gfx card ?

Most probably you have to buy a fater market gpu cooler for your gfx card.


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2012)

From Arctic, Accelero L2 PLUS is the only choice for HD 5770/6770.

VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC

It is available on Ebay.in.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 13, 2012)

here are some pics...


@ ico : thanks a lot.. it does says it is compatible with hd5770 .. i even searched on youtube and found a video where a guy mounted that cooler on Asus radeon hd5770 card.. Now my doubt is, how to make sure that the cooler fits on my PowerColor Radeon card....

And, can i bend that particular blade alone with my hand and make it not get stuck while spinning and use the card ? (the problems are , the blade might retrace back to its position while spinning abruptly stop spinning, or i might break it while trying to bend)..
..
sorry pics dint work, i'm posting the link.

*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img20120612105324.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/img20120612105040.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/205/img20120612105019.jpg/
*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/802/img20120612104040.jpg/


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

giprabu said:


> Now my doubt is, how to make sure that the cooler fits on my PowerColor Radeon card....


It has to fit.

All board manufacturers are required to have same screw holes for same GPU.

If you want to be *extra sure*, take the cooler out from your card and compare your board to the board of that Asus' card (Youtube video).


----------



## giprabu (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ thats the problem.. the guy who made the video, showed the card after mounting it.. 
and more over, the installation process is hectic .
*www.arctic.ac/fileadmin/al2p/manual_en.pdf


----------



## ico (Jun 13, 2012)

giprabu said:


> ^^ thats the problem.. the guy who made the video, showed the card after mounting it..
> and more over, the installation process is hectic .
> *www.arctic.ac/fileadmin/al2p/manual_en.pdf


Putting on VRAM heatsink with glue isn't necessary. It's optional.

Otherwise the process is pretty straightforward.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 13, 2012)

okay.. :-/


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 13, 2012)

don't worry bro, it's nt that much hectic as u r thinking of .. Once u do it, u can feel it ..


----------

